# Digitrax Zephyr vs. DB150 vs DCS100



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm just getting into HO railroading and have been wearing out Google. I bit the bullet and spent yesterday at Lowe's and behind a table saw and have built my platform (7' x 4'). All through this I have been looking at locomotives, rolling stock, controllers, boosters, sound, and so on.

What has drawn me to Digitrax and by extension LocoNet is the computer control possibilities. It looks like there are apps available for iPhone, Android, etc., that would let me just skip the $70-150 hand-held throttles from Digitrax. Instead, I'd get the LocoBuffer-USB and do everything on my laptop or phone.

So when I look at the Zephyr, it seems a nice controller, but I'd be spending money on the throttle portion that I might not really use. So that leads me to the *DB150* and *DCS100*. I even flirted with the Walthers Trainline set with the MTL12 Digitrax controller for a little while but figured that would lock me in on functionality.

This thread enumerated some of the limitations of the DB150, namely:

Cannot set up a program track (must remove all locos from the track before programming)
cannot read back CVs (even with computer interface)
I'm not sure what CVs are. Will I notice these limitations on a 4' x 7' layout with a max of 2-3 trains operating simultaneously? I've been looking at Tortoises and the DS64 for those. I'd want to be able to read the position of the turnouts. Would a DB150 be able to read them?

Hopefully I got all the terminology right. I didn't stay at Holiday Inn Express last night, but I did get to visit Wunderland in Hamburg this spring. I still dream of that place.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I did alot of research myself. It helped. I got the DCS. Still don't know alot about it.
From what I gathered the DB would serve better as a booster. Start with the Zephyr
or a DCS. As best I can tell almost anything can be added to the Zephyr. I think cvs
can be read by the Zephyr. I think you would want that. Hand held throttle or I am guessing your pc or phone can be added. Zephyr and DCS are fully upgradeable.

I guess expandable is the correct term.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

You will always find a use for which ever throttle/system you start with. I think you can get there either way. However you might look at this to see what is involved in remote automation. 

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=14852&page=4

Look at pages 4,5,6.
Digitrax vesitility makes a lot of different ways to Rome. Read up on all the product manuals and in particular the case studies. You will be able to make a better decision. Check out JMRI and Railroad and Company software for automation.


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

mopac, Thanks for the reply. I let a DCS slip away on eBay because there was a DB150 right behind it.

JerryH, Checked out pages 4-6 of that thread and wow, that's quite a setup. I'm not sure if I will need that for my 4' x 7' layout, at least at first. At this point I'll probably do manual track switching just to get some trains moving around. The thought of $$ for power management and isolation, more $$ for turnouts, and yet more $$ for reading the turnout status just to get rolling is a bit daunting. It's not the soldering and wiring -- I'm comfortable with that -- it's the upfront cost. I will be following your project with interest.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Well, you did state automation. I'm not sure, but a combination of switch machines, Digitrax system, SE8 or DS64, USB/Loconet interface, and an old PC with JMRI(free) software might do it. That would be the minimum I think. I think any of the Digitrax starter sets could be used. I still have my turnouts on hand throws, but I should get the tortises installed tomorrow.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

feldon30, I don't know if you are as worried as I am in getting the best deal. I am bad about that but that is me. I figured out which system I wanted and then shopped as
much as I had read about the different systems. With searching I found out that model railroad clubs get a 28% discount off list from Digitrax and that that was the best deal anyone was going to get on a new digitrax system. So 28% off was my goal. I did not get 28% off but close enough. The used ones on ebay were too close in price to what I could get a new one for. I (just me) would rather have got a new one. Go to Digitrax.com and find the list price of the system you want, take 25% off, and that gives you a target to shop for. On-line train stores, or ebay, or talk to your local hobby store about a price. I don't belong to a local club or even know someone that is a member, if you do talk to them about a deal. I think switch machine position on your DCC is more involved than I care to do. I don't mind manual throws, keeps me more involved with layout. I have a few powered switch machines but I run them from an old transformer not my DCC. I love my DCC system and glad I got it. Good luck with yours.


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

> This thread enumerated some of the limitations of the DB150, namely:
> 
> Cannot set up a program track (must remove all locos from the track before programming)
> cannot read back CVs (even with computer interface)


You do need the ability to connect a "programming Track" and be able to read back CVs. The DB150 is good as a booster added to an existing controller like the DSC or even the Zephyr.

CVs are "Configuration Variables" these can be changed to 'tune' the performance of the loco. The simplest CV is the Address which is how you select which loco to control.

Start simple and as you use DCC you will learn about the difference aspects and what they mean.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

With the Digitrax equipment you can take just about any peice of equipment and expand on it.
The Zephyr Xtra is a great starting system and you can hook up anything you want and for the size layout you have it will work very well. It's also cheaper to get started with.
Like everyone has stated leave the DB150 alone.
The DCS100 is a good start too but is going to set you back a little more money.
Get a PR3 to interface any of the command stations to computer, The loco buffer will work with a little tweeking too, just not a simple plug and go option. That will also give you the ability to edit the CV's with a computer, heck of a lot easier than doing it from a command station or throttle!


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Almost forgot, I thought when I bought my system I was done spending money. Remember they call them a starter set. I have since bought a program track booster
(needed for some brands of trains) and will soon buy a power management module.
And I am sure there are other goodies I will want.


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

JerryH said:


> Well, you did state automation. I'm not sure, but a combination of switch machines, Digitrax system, SE8 or DS64, USB/Loconet interface, and an old PC with JMRI(free) software might do it. That would be the minimum I think. I think any of the Digitrax starter sets could be used. I still have my turnouts on hand throws, but I should get the tortises installed tomorrow.


JerryH, This project is a team effort between a good friend and I. I'm fine with hand throws but he's really into tinkering on the computer. I was clicking around like a madman and found the MRX1 Flasher Controller. That, plus 2 tortoises would drive a pair of NJI crossing gates with lights and sound. Now that's cool. 

mopac, Thanks I had no idea about the club discount. As you say, that probably narrows the gap with eBay such that it's better to get new.


waltr said:


> You do need the ability to connect a "programming Track" and be able to read back CVs. CVs are "Configuration Variables" these can be changed to 'tune' the performance of the loco. The simplest CV is the Address which is how you select which loco to control.





NIMT said:


> The Zephyr Xtra is a great starting system and you can hook up anything you want and for the size layout you have it will work very well. It's also cheaper to get started with.
> Like everyone has stated leave the DB150 alone.
> The DCS100 is a good start too but is going to set you back a little more money.
> Get a PR3 to interface any of the command stations to computer, The loco buffer will work with a little tweeking too, just not a simple plug and go option. That will also give you the ability to edit the CV's with a computer, heck of a lot easier than doing it from a command station or throttle!


Waltr, NIMT, Thanks. Yeah, I think I get CVs well enough now that I'd be flying blind if my only controller were a DB150.


mopac said:


> Almost forgot, I thought when I bought my system I was done spending money. Remember they call them a starter set. I have since bought a program track booster
> (needed for some brands of trains) and will soon buy a power management module.
> And I am sure there are other goodies I will want.


mopac, I went to a RR club open house and when I said I was just getting started, the fellows said hang onto your wallet.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Sent you a PM feldon30.


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

mopac said:


> Sent you a PM feldon30.


Thanks!


----------

